# Critter nation add on unit



## brussell (Dec 18, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if a critter nation add on unit will fit as a 3rd level on top of a ferret nation cage? We have our 2 older girls in a double ferret nation cage. We just got 2 new girls who are only 6 weeks old and are keeping them in a smaller cage. We would like to add a critter nation on top so they have more room until they grow, plus in the long run all of them will have a much larger cage. If anyone can help, we'd appreciate it.


----------



## brussell (Dec 18, 2015)

By the way the ferret nation cage we have is a model 182 if that helps.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not 100% sure. In the DCN there is a way to block off the top level from the bottom level by securing the ladder across the opening. Can you do this with your Ferret Nation between the two areas? I only have a DCN and have no experience with a DFN. Also, aren't add-on units for the DFN available for purchase?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes it will fit. You would have to be careful not to allow them to climb on top of it though, as a fall could be dangerous. Just my opinion.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah it will fit just fine. Just make sure your ceilings have the height for it because it may not fit.


----------



## brussell (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes they do have the add on units for the DFN but the bar spacing is too big for the smaller young rats. I want to add the critter nation add on on top for them until they are big enough to go into the DFN. Then the critter nation add on for the 3rd level will give all the rats more room.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

that is a neat idea


----------

